# Steel City 6" Industrial Parallelogram Jointer



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great review. Looks like the weight is a mixed blessing, huh?


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Gary, the weight listed on the Steel City site is 320lbs (350lbs shipping) I must be getting old, because it felt a lot heavier coming off the back of my truck when we unloaded it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Great review Greg.

I'm happy for you.

I had the same, only a fuse problem with my Rikon bandsaw.

With the heavy cast iron wheels it takes extra amps. to get started.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool great review. I've been looking into Steel City Lately and although i haven't heard much everything has been good. thanks for the review.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, Greg! Looks very nice. Use it in good health my friend. Been tremendously busy now with all kinds of new assignments. Plus just the other day SolidWorks Corporation asked me to write a weekly column for their Teachers Web Site. I gladly accepted of course. A great honor for me. Take care of that machine and keep it clean. Your little buddy. God Bless.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool Rich, you'll have to send me a copy every now and again. Take care and congradulations!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

well done review … I liked the way you explained the difficult bolt assembly

great photo too ! looks professional >grin<


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Greg Great review and congratulations.


----------



## Sparky977 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to pick up an 8" Steel City jointer on Friday. Glad to know you like yours!


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Can you rewire this jointer to run on 240 volts? That would help a lot with the flickering lots.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi sparky;

A customer of mine recently bought the 8" steel city jointer, and is thrilled to death with it.

He also bought a table saw to go with it. Also steel city, also thrilled. Really well made machines.

Good luck with your new toys guys.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

like I said , I can only wish.
Dave


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Another thumbs up for Steel City! Great review


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

If I were king of the world ALL planers would have a built in mobile base. You would unbox the unit, and assemble it with the wheels already on it. These thing always get jacked up from people lifting them by the tables and moving them around. Good on ya'!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review Greg. I have been looking at the Steel City tool line. This one looks good.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Great review. Thanks.


----------

